# Homemade Tools >  DIY Solar Generator 3/4 - Panel & Controller Sizing

## tsbrownie

Solar 103 - 3/4 How I built a solar generator for work sites, camping, emergencies, bugging in or out, ... Sizing the system: controller, solar panels, etc. Next video "Solar 103" continues.





WARNING: This video depicts actions that if done improperly can result in fire, damage, injury or death. If you do not know what you are doing, do not do it. In viewing the video, the viewer agrees they are responsible for their own actions and they will hold the producer harmless from any and all damages.

----------

